# Last Season's Footage



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

The surroundings look much like our hill last year. Snow and nearly green grass...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

slyder said:


> The surroundings look much like our hill last year. Snow and nearly green grass...


No kidding. The only snow we had in lower Michigan was whatever they managed to blow overnight that didn't melt off during the day.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya last year was brutal but one good thing it kept the crowds down !!!


----------



## Spncr3789 (Feb 2, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> No kidding. The only snow we had in lower Michigan was whatever they managed to blow overnight that didn't melt off during the day.


Pretty much the same with us in New York haha. We had such long stretches of warm temps (which made for spring conditions in weird months) but then it would get real cold, like 0 degrees cold and freeze everything into a big brick of ice. We wouldn't get any snow. So it was either slush or a big brick. I forgot what real snow feels like.


----------

